# Software para monitorear sistemas en general



## nanoc (Oct 3, 2006)

hola , eee tengo una duda , lo que pasa es que me pidieron hacer un trabajo sobre software que monitoreen y controlen sistemas electronicos ejemplos: 

labveiw 
matlab

pero el profe dijo que que elijiera cualquiera menos esos dos , porque? bueno labvew no porque el va a dedicar algunas clases para enseñarno a usar este software , y matlab tampoco porque ya lo conocemos , asi que por eso nos pidio elejir o buscar (a 8 grupos de 2 personas  )un software que tuvira las misma funciones (o parecidas) que las mencionadas arriba (osea monitorear y controlar) pero que no sea ni labview ni matlab , entonses mi pregunta es :

¿ que otros software cumplen esta funciones ?

parece que habia escuchado algo de l control view , visual basic o c++ , bueno la verdad es que no se por que recien estoy conociendo estos software , y si no me equiboco algunos de estos son solo para programar y no para monitorear y controlar , bueno esa es mi duda , porfa recomiendenme algun software con estas caracteristicas (parecidas al labviw ) , deantemano gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## JV (Oct 3, 2006)

Mucho no puede ayudarte, pero te hago un comentario sobre Visual Basic y C o C++, son software de programacion mediante los cuales puedes hacer programas que monitoreen y controlen a traves de los puertos paralelo, serie y USB de la PC pero no son orientados a esa funcion como lo son el LabView y el MatLab. EL Maple es un software que tiene aplicaciones similares a MatLab, podrias ver si te sirve en monitoreo y control de la misma forma.


----------



## hto (Oct 4, 2006)

Existe tambien el LabWindows, que es de la familia del LabView, si necesitas haces el monitoreo por medio de software directamente te van a servir los que mencionaste, el C y C++, pero por ejemplo si vas a usar un micro para hacer tu monitoreo, lo cual es mejor y mas rapido, podes usar el pic, el rabbit, la familia de los motorola o altera, si queres especificame mas detalladamente en que consiste el monitoreo que queres hacer, y asi te puedo dar una información mas detallada


----------



## Christian Párraga (Jul 26, 2008)

bueno como se hablo de softwares para monitoreo de sistemas, la verdad yo quisisera realizar el monitoreo de una planta con visual basic y usar matlab (stateflow) para la simulacion de la planta, existe algun modo de enlazar estos programas por puerto serial o paralelo?


----------



## freed (Jun 10, 2010)

hola como estan??

bueno, aprovecho esta duda y les pregunto a todos los que postearon y que lo haran, acerca del Rabbit...

yo tambien tengo que tomar datos externos, 4 entradas son de temperatura y los otros 4 a definir, pero mi duda es (para los que conocen un poco el módulo Rabbit 2100), si éste tiene conversores analogico-digital!!!

busque y busque, pero no tengo respuestas concretas...me  darian una mano??

MUchisimas Gracias!!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola freed



> busque y busque, pero no tengo respuestas concretas...me darian una mano??



pues le di una revisada al manual y esta bien claro son dependiendo el model0 de 34 a 40 puertos I/0 se entiende que son digitales y no analogicos....

en ningun lado vas a encontrar la informacion que necesitas porque siempre se describe lo que tiene mas no lo que no tiene, si tuviera entrada/Salidas analogicas estarian especificadas... 
ahora puedes utilizar un ADCXXXX o DACXXXX  segun sea el caso y conectarlo a tu modulo....

fuente:

http://www.continea.com.ar/content/continea-rabbit-rcm2100.pdf

espero te sirva la informacion...

saludos


----------



## freed (Jun 11, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> en ningun lado vas a encontrar la informacion que necesitas porque siempre se describe lo que tiene mas no lo que no tiene, si tuviera entrada/Salidas analogicas estarian especificadas...



mas que cierto lubeck! y gracias por tu respuesta...pero preguntaba porque quiza habia un nuevo modelo que si las tenia y no me habia enterado... y bue... a utilizar conversores 

saludos!!


----------

